# The “Old Rules” No Longer Apply and...North America May Indeed Be Entering a Period



## jeremiyah (Feb 13, 2009)

*
The "Old Rules" No Longer Apply and...North America May Indeed Be Entering a Period of Seismic Instability Unheard of In Modern Times.*

*
1. This last week, I put two things together;
58% of the US population is East of the RIVER -on less than 1/3 of the US Land Mass.
IF there were a Pandemic, or a Zombie Apocalypse, a 50 mile wide river valley would not be a bad thing.
It would eliminate about half 50% of the problem right off the bat.
This would be especially true if the Zombie attack came from the East Coast -which is where every bath salt face munching creepy story came from so far as i remember...Watch World War Z -just realize the good guys in the movies are the ones actually planning the event . in a scenario like that, hey, make the Mississippi river 100 miles wide, warm up the weather a bit, and alligators, crocs, pythons, constrictors and anacondas can patrol the waters to defend us) Big snakes like Pythons in Florida are the top of the food chain and getting bigger daily; eating alligators, rock apes, livestock, etc.

2. Take a look at the various Future Maps of America and note how similar they all are in reference to the larger amount of ocean in the Western US and the wider Mississippi River Valley.

3. I will quote the applicable part of this Russian article that you need to read. 
This especially applies if you live in the western US -and more specifically in the Pacific US!!!
Read the entire article at the link below.

4. Please read the rest of this email below about my prediction about tornadoes back in November, 2013...
that the things mentioned in the Russian article would happen.

5. Lastly, Please take time to add two and two together. 
I have done almost all of the work for you, 
so it should not be very hard to see the big ugly deadly picture facing the western U.S.

jeremiyah

=========================================

1. This last week, I put two things together;
58% of the US population is East of the RIVER -on less than 1/3 of the US Land Mass.
IF there were a Pandemic, or a Zombie Apocalypse, a 50 mile wide river valley would not be a bad thing.
It would eliminate 50% of the problem right off the bat.

2. Take a look at the various Future Maps of America and note how similar they all are in reference to the larger amount of ocean in the Western US and the wider Mississippi River Valley.

I always thought these maps were nuts!! 
I grew up in the "ROCKIES!!!" 
Denver is one mile high, 
and you are telling me that half the country that is west of the Continental Divide is going to sink into the ocean? 
Insane!!! Nope. Simple Science. 
In fact, knowing what I do now, It is absolutely inevitable that major restructurings of the western US are going to occur. It is fairly likely that something will drastically change the Eastern U.S. as well.

These changes / maps /visions, etc, can now be explained as having solid scientific reasoning behind it -almost as if these maps were generated by geologists, astronomers, physicists and electrical engineers, rather than by seers and visionaries.

Future Maps

image

Future Maps
MISSION: To present truthful and scientific information to support conclusions regarding the coming geological, cosmic, and social economic changes, a...
View on www.timelinetothefut...

Possible Maps of The Future

image

Possible Maps of The Future
by Mitch Battros from EarthChangesTV Website SOURCE MAP (click images to enlarge) Aron Abrahamsen Map of Earth Changes. 
www.bibliotecapleya[/url]...

Edgar Cayce Prophetic Future World Atlas Map

Edgar Cayce Prophetic Future World Relief Map

Edgar Cayce Prophetic Future World Black & White Map

Gordon Michael Scallion's Future End-Times-Changes Map

TORI TOYE & JOHN RUNNING DEER ELEAZER 
& GORDON MICHAEL SCALLION FUTURE MAPS

I AM AMERICA Tori Toye Prophesies Future Map

I AM AMERICA United States Early Conceived Vortex City Location Future Map

I AM AMERICA United States After Math of Major Cities Future Map

I AM AMERICA 5 Golden Cities Districts Locations Prophesy Future Map

The Martin Maps Global Earth Changes (2005 - 2020)

US NAVY MAP CITIES OF FUTURE AMERICA

US NAVY MAP OF FUTURE AMERICA NUCLEAR REACTORS

================================

3. I will quote the applicable part of this Russian article that you need to read. 
This especially applies if you live in the western US -and more specifically in the Pacific US!!!
Read the entire article at the link below.

Where ESA scientists state these recent changes to our planets magnetic field may indicate that the Earth's magnetic poles are about to flip, this report says, 
Russian experts "strongly disagree" by saying these dramatic readings give "continuing confirmation" to what is called 
"The Expanding Earth Theory" and...
may herald the complete destruction of the western regions of North America bordering the Pacific Ocean.
So concerned have Russian officials become of the events now happening, and as we reported on in our 13 June report Russia Issues Grim Report On North American Magnetic Anomaly, both scientific missions and satellite surveillance of North America have confirmed not only ESA's findings, but have further identified "critical magnetic anomalies" radiating across nearly this entire region.
Critical to remember in understanding this EMERCOM report were the great concerns raised by Russian experts relating to the 24 May 2013 8.3 magnitude earthquake occurring off the coast of Russia in the Sea of Okhotsk, and at a depth of 642 kilometers (398 miles) was the deepest earthquake in the recorded history of mankind and was thought to be impossible to occur.

Even more critical, this report says, was the rare supersonic quake which followed this unprecedented event which upended ideas about where these unusual earthquakes strike.
Only six supersonic (or supershear) earthquakes have ever been identified, all in the last 15 years. Until now, they all showed similar features, occurring relatively near the Earth's surface and on the same kind of fault. But the remarkably super-fast and super-deep earthquake that hit below Russia 's Kamchatka Peninsula in the Sea of Okhotsk broke the pattern.
Now with today's Alaskan quake joining this select group of supersonic earthquakes, EMERCOM officials in this report warn, it must be recognized by Western authorities that the "old rules" no longer apply and that North America may indeed be entering a period of seismic instability unheard of in modern times.
And with big earthquakes doubling in size the world over in 2014, this report further warns, the Western refusal to link these quakes with the rapidly deteriorating magnetic field is leaving tens-of-millions of their citizens at risk.
Of those Americans currently at "high risk", this report says, those living in the Pacific Northwest region can now join this ever growing list as evidenced by yesterdays 4.5 magnitude earthquake off the coast of Oregon yesterday in the Cascadia Subduction Zone.
Being strongly linked by "disturbing magnetic anomalies" to the Yellowstone supervolcano region where roads there are now melting into "asphalt soup", this report further notes, those peoples now living in the Cascadia Subduction Zone would receive the least warning when disaster strikes.

image

Rare Supersonic Alaskan Quake Prompts Mass Russian ...
Sorcha Faal, Whatdoesitmean.com

========================

4. Please read the rest of this email below about my prediction about tornadoes back in November, 2013...
that the things mentioned in the Russian article would happen.

5. Lastly, Please take time to add two and two together. 
I have done almost all of the work for you, 
so it should not be very hard to see the big ugly deadly picture facing the entire nation, 
but most especially, the western U.S.

=====================================

The Ozark Plateau is 700 miles from the East Coast.
The Ozark Plateau is Over 500 miles from both borders.
The Ozark Plateau is 500 Miles from the Rockies. 
(The Rockies will be an Impassable Barrier in SHTF most times of the year. 
ie, If you are in danger to the west, you cannot go east except a few months of the year, etc.
The Continental Divide is the West Border of The Craton. 
West of that is unstable, unsafe crust -Volcano City.
In an invasion scenario, it will be the dividing line in the west, for a short period of time, 
between Free America and Occupied America, ala Red Dawn Scenario)

=====================================

The "Redoubt States" (This is a small part of The Pacific Northwest -see note) will fare little better -not enough people...
in fact that region has very little to recommend it; 
in the case of invasion, it will be the front lines...for a very short time; the phraseology "S*** through a Christmas Goose" comes to mind.

In event of earth changes, it is on top of multiple volcanoes. 
Look at your list, or mine -The Redoubt States have virtually NONE of the requirements for a defensive position of any kind.

The Redoubt States idea was pitched way late in the game with very little planning or fore-thought. 
Their ill-thought out lack of fore-sight and planning will mean disaster for many families who trusted men who had no business leading them -Oh, that's right -they did have a business -that was about their only concern -making money off of the fear of the "survivalist mentality" that they sowed, and watered, and nurtured in their unfortunate followers.

"Redoubt States" note -This was an accurate, ironic, but will unfortunately prove to be a horrifically deadly word they chose there -see Wiki on it -"an enclosed defensive emplacement outside a larger fort, usually relying on earthworks, though others are constructed of stone or brick.[3] It is meant to protect soldiers outside the main defensive line and can be a permanent structure or a hastily-constructed temporary fortification.
Point? 
It is designed to be temporary, and meant to be sacrificed if need be -
including all of the Inhabitants therein. I would not follow anyone there, unless...

=====================================

"Outside Space And Time" ..............
It is where I am making a feeble attempt to look at this whole big ball of wax from. It is called "The Big Picture." 
It is unlike the Vaunted "Survivalist Leaders" who cannot back away far enough, so right now they "Can't See The Forest For The Trees." 
It is utterly critical to be able to see, not only the trees, but the forest, and the region, planet, etc.

The major problem is that too many people inadvertently, ignorantly, etc 
are basing their whole "Survivalist" approach on a drastically narrow set of parameters.

I have read Saxon, (thanks for the allusion) and Mel Tappan, and "Uncle Ragnar" and many others, and it is a mystery where the "Blinders On" mentality came from. If anyone has some input there, I would appreciate it. It is almost like almost every single "survivalist" is reading from the same sheet of music...but the sheet has been run through a paper shredder and then pieced back together by an arthritic chimpanzee using a random mix of Elmer's Glue and Duct Tape...." (IMNSHO)

The first thing they A$$ume is that no major changes will take place in the structure and physics of this planet.
They do not care to study geology, (plate tectonics,) geography, astronomy, meteorology, etc, 
let alone meld them all together to get an ACCURATE BIG PICTURE.

The capability to look at these things from an "OUT OF THE BOX" PERSPECTIVE is a totally different MINDSET from the usual Prepper / Survivalist Mentality {I am speaking here primarily of speakers, authors, "leaders" (who should in truth only be followers)} of being so close to the tree, that they can see ants crawling on the bark, but cannot see what kind of tree it is, not to mention if there is a giant python hanging over their head, or if there is a pack of timber wolves, or a mama sow grizzly a few feet below them with her cubs on the other side, let alone how big the Forest is, or if it is on fire, or if the Volcano that they ignorantly chose to found their entire operation right on top of, is about to vaporize them and their followers, and blow them 20,000 feet into the stratosphere...or if...The Russians are about to invade!!!

The next problem is one which is no less important: it addresses the dimension of time. 
They mistakenly assume that "things will always continue as they always have" (this is called uniformitarianism) 
and this is where the time factor comes in. Our lifespan is infinitesimal, even the few decades since WW2, 
let alone going back to the prior century, or millennia, have seen vast changes in the world, but we think that no major changes are going to happen. 
Even the SHTF "scenario" is a totally nebulous concept in most peoples, and even "leaders" minds. That should not be. 
We have centuries -even millennia of history to access, and we should KNOW what is going to happen -not in detail of course, but in very realistic alternate reality scenarios...if we cannot read that much history, we can at least read novels written by people who have, and who also have a strategic grasp on science of technology; Lucifer's Hammer by Pournelle & Niven comes to mind first -OF COURSE (Bonus Points!!! tell me why I say this) There are many others...Lights Out for a practical tactical approach to protecting a community from MZBs -including hard numbers on the huge number of people needed just to man Roving Patrols, man Observation Posts, Guard Posts (and the difference between the two!) etc, ...(ditto of course on Lucifer's Hammer) Malevil...Out Of The Ashes series for military perspective in a lot of ways, The Last Centurions by John Ringo for the minimum critical infrastructure needed for a civilization merely to survive...Ring of Fire / 1632 by Eric Flint on how to properly address how to go about starting a defensive / offensive approach in a seemingly hopeless situation.

These are all aspects of life not only being ignored by "Survivalist Leaders." 
Worse than that, these truths are in reality being warred upon by those very people who claim to be trying to help people. 
The truth of the matter is: they are helping themselves get rich at the expense...-at the very high cost of not only financial resources of hundreds of thousands of families, but will, in the final analysis, cost those very families more than just their financial holdings, 
but of many of their lives as well.

Our Founding Fathers were far more intelligent, and seemingly infinitely more well educated. 
They had a grasp on history and understood full well, a very simple, and very powerful truth: 
"GENTLEMEN, WE MUST HANG TOGETHER, OR WE WILL MOST ASSUREDLY HANG SEPARATELY." 
I stated those words on a forum of allegedly "christian" survivalists, and the owner of the group accused me of being a socialist, a communist! 
Turned out, he was a registered sexual offender in the state of Texas. Go figure. Screwed up world, to be sure...

Overall, the words "Outside Space And Time" reminded me on both the physical as well as the temporal dimensions, of being able to pull way back, and see the whole panorama, from beginning to end, and from the core of the earth, to the entire universe, and plan on formulating a mission from those "Outside the Box" perspectives...kind of like the guy in MIB 3...Griff, an omniscient character who can see all possible timelines at once...(reminds me of someone I know My dad is like that, and I have learned, after many years, to listen to his ideas on how to do things and how to prepare for these events)

=====================================

This is from a lady in Mississippi;

Great info to know.... we have not had a category 5 tornado since about 1906.... well we had one last spring.
I believe this info is correct..... tornadoes have been rare where I grew up ..... but not anymore. Thanks, Anna

"The western edge of the Craton IS THE CONTINENTAL DIVIDE.
East of THE CONTINENTAL DIVIDE is in the Craton. 
The edges, the borders of the Craton are defined by earthquakes, volcanoes, etc. 
Electrical imbalance within the Craton is primarily balanced by Tornadoes.
Dispel the imbalance via a passive "Bleed-Off" / Large and Multiple "Lightning Rod" System, 
or by an active "Free Energy Device" System, will prevent the destructive effects of tornadoes."

5-22-2014

======================================

"Excellent assessment about the Craton and hurricane alley moving East. I had been an commercial insurance underwriter living in Pittsburgh. Of course understanding windstorm and hurricane patterns was a big part of my job. The information you have shown helps to update what I was trained in.

Also, here is Command Master Sargent Dan Page, also of Missouri, giving a lecture that I think you will find very interesting from a Green Beret's perspective: 




We will be in touch soon.

Best wishes, Patrick"

Tweet For Gold website: http://tweetforgold.weebly.com
Affordable Gold and Silver

=============================

GROUNDING OUT ELECTRICAL IMBALANCES:

OGALLALA AQUIFER 
-WHICH EQUALS "OLD TORNADO ALLEY" 
vs
THE CRATON 
-WHICH EQUALS "NEW TORNADO ALLEY"

On November 21, 2013, I made the following prediction, based on simple science, 
that tornadoes will decrease in Tornado Alley, 
because that area is directly over the Ogallala Aquifer.
This is based on the EUM (Electric Universe Model) and the understanding that Tornadoes are electrical discharges which are a relieving or balancing of electrical "pressure" or imbalance in the difference in electrical potential from Earth Ground to the Ionosphere, typically 400,000 Volts.
The Ogallala Aquifer is nearly dried up. 
That means that it will have less of a grounding effect, and hence will create fewer tornadoes. 
That pressure will still have to be dispelled or balanced, 
so there will be more tornadoes over a much larger area -the Craton.

I said that they will expand to a larger area -that is the Laurentian Craton. 
I said that they will increase in number and magnitude according to increased CMEs and other Magnetosphere disturbances.

I will make a further statement:
If tornadoes are electrical balancings of the delta potential between Earth Ground to Ionosphere, then they can be "shorted out" by using up the energy in a preventative manner, ie Prophylactically.

Here is the part of the article I wrote that night which is pertaining to this phenomena:
Nov 21, 2013 at 1:30 AM...

1. Electric Universe Model (EUM) Explains Earth To Ionosphere Balancing of 400,000 Volt Differential 
2. Lightning, Earthquake, Tornado, Volcano, Hurricane Are Electrical Equalization Of DELTA of Potential
3. Volcanoes, Tornadoes, Hurricanes, Cyclones -Exhibit or Are Sheath Vortex Plasma Discharges 
4. They Turn Every Way ie Revolve
5. Tornadoes Are Limited By Balancing of Electrical Differential To 45 Minutes On The Ground -In General
6. THE LAURENTIAN CRATON (Hence CRATON) IS AN ARK. 
7. It Is Less Dense Than The Mantle of The Earth. IT FLOATS!!!
8. The CRATON Is Twice As Thick As The Tectonic Plate
9. The CRATON Is Deeply Grounded Into The Mantle of the Earth.
10. CRATON Is From Greek -Kratos -Meaning Strength
11.The CRATON is The Heart Of The North American Tectonic Plate
12. The Ozark Plateau Is The Heart Of The CRATON
13. "Where Cold Springs Flow Like Silver Fountains and 
Time Stands Still In These Ancient Mountains"
14. "And what made these rivers so unusual are the large springs which feed most of them. 
Springs so large, and from waters so deep that droughts leave them still flowing."
15. WATER CONDUCTS ELECTRICITY
16. TORNADOES ARE ELECTRICAL DISCHARGES
17. GROUND WATER (AQUIFERS) WILL GENERATE TORNADOES
18. THE MAPS OF "TORNADO ALLEY" MATCH EXACTLY (SAME PARTS OF THE SAME STATES) THE MAPS OF THE OGALLALA AQUIFER
19. "Ogallala Aquifer A vast, Groundwater Source Located Under Eight U.S. States...from South Dakota, to Texas and New Mexico."
20. "Tornado Alley -Region of the U.S. extending from North Dakota, to central Texas" that has most tornadoes each year on average."
21. THE OGALLALA AQUIFER IS GOING DRY AT A CATASTROPHIC RATE
22. AS THE OGALLALA AQUIFER DRIES UP, TORNADOES THERE WILL LESSEN IN FREQUENCY & BE SPREAD OVER THE CRATON
23. CAVEAT!!! The CRATON IS VENTING..From 120 Miles Deep...-At The Same Time -All Around The Edge
24. Major Electrical Disturbances In "The Force" Are Occurring. Translation: ALL BETS ARE OFF!!!
25. Electrical Differential / Delta Can Be Artificially Equalized, Balanced, Harmonized
26. Electrical Differential / Delta Can Be Done Passively -ie, "Bleeding off (Electrical) Pressure"...or
27. Electrical Differential / Delta Can Be Balanced Actively -ie, Using The Energy Productively
28. Either Will Eliminate Destructive Natural Electrical Phenomena In CRATON -ie Lightning, Earthquake, Tornado, Volcano
29. GROUNDING VIA DEEP WATER AQUIFER, AS WELL AS VIA DEPTH OF CRATON
RESULTS IN MORE EFFECTIVE EARTH GROUND, AND CONDUCTANCE OF ELECTRICITY
30. SAYING THIS IN DIFFERENT WORDS:The UNIVERSE IS HIGHLY ELECTRICAL
WATER CONDUCTS ELECTRICITY TO GROUND
31. TORNADOES (ALSO VOLCANOES & EARTHQUAKES) HAVE AN ELECTRICAL COMPONENT
32. TORNADOES OCCUR WHERE THERE IS DEEP GROUND WATER IN AQUIFERS: OGALLALA, ETC
33. TORNADOES ALSO OCCUR WHERE THERE IS A DEEPLY GROUNDED CRATON.
34. BALANCING ENERGY IS DISSIPATED AT THE EDGE OR BORDER OF THE CRATON BY EARTHQUAKES.
35. A MAP OF THE EARTHQUAKES IN THE CONUS, MATCHES PRECISELY THE CRATON EDGE. 
36. SAID SIMPLY: A 1ST GRADER CAN PLAY "CONNECT THE EARTHQUAKE DOTS" AND DRAW THE CRATON EDGE.
37. AS WATER LESSENS IN AQUIFERS, TORNADOES WILL DECREASE.
38. AS CORONAL MASS EJECTIONS (CME,) ETC CREATE DISRUPTIONS IN EARTH'S MAGNETOSPHERE, 
EARTHQUAKES, TORNADOES, VOLCANOES, ETC "BALANCINGS" WILL INCREASE
(THERE ARE A TOTAL OF 112 POINTS IN THE ORIGINAL ARTICLE.)
(For older information on the relationship of Ground Water -Aquifers -to Tornadoes, please see the section after the newer "New Tornado Alley" information. -jerry)
=========================

Now, take a look at this information I came across 
on April 14, 2014:

Old Tornado Alley vs New Tornado Alley 
plus Dixie Alley

Dixie_alley.jpg - 95807 Bytes

==========================
"Deadliest Tornadoes: The New 'Tornado Alley'"

"A Growing Path of Destruction"

http://usatoday30.usatoday.com/weather/storms/tornadoes/story/2012-04-09/tornado-alley/54157872/1
'Tornado Alley' grows wider, report says

image

'Tornado Alley' grows wider, report says
A new report finds that the traditional boundaries of Tornado Alley should be expanded.

View on usatoday30.usatoday...
Preview by Yahoo

"STORY: Tornado risk is growing and spreading, study shows"

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/05/21/deadliest-tornadoes_n_3313788.html

image

Tornado risk is growing and spreading, study shows
Experts are enlarging the area of the U.S. they believe is regularly in the path of severe storms, tornadoes, and hail damage.

View on www.usatoday.com
Preview by Yahoo

===============================

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/05/21/deadliest-tornadoes_n_3313788.html
LOOK: The Deadliest States For Tornadoes

image

LOOK: The Deadliest States For Tornadoes
Recent extreme weather events seem to reach into unlikely corners of the U.S., but the massive tornado that devastated Moore, Okla., on Monday tore right th...

www.huffingtonpost[/url]...

Deadliest Tornadoes: The New 'Tornado Alley' (INFOGRAPHIC)

Follow:
Tornadoes , Natural Disasters , Tornadoes , U.S. Tornado Map , Infographics ,Moore Oklahoma Tornado , Oklahoma Tornado 2013 , New Tornado Alley , Old Tornado Alley , Tornado Alley , Tornado Map , Tornado Map 2013 , Green News
Recent extreme weather events seem to reach into unlikely corners of the U.S., but the massive tornado that devastated Moore, Okla., on Monday tore right through the edge of a region so often battered by deadly twisters that it is known as Tornado Alley.
This part of the Southeast, which roughly covers the Plains states from South Dakota to Texas, allows Arctic air to funnel down alongside the Rocky Mountains into the plains, where it collides with warm air from the Gulf of Mexico, according to NBC News. But as the map below shows, some of the deadliest tornadoes have hit far east and south of Tornado Alley, which may be in part due to higher population density in some of these areas than in rural plains regions. After a rash of tornadoes killed more than 300 people in the Southern and Eastern U.S. in 2011, researchers questioned Tornado Alley's traditional boundaries.
Data released by the National Oceanic and Atmospheric Administration (NOAA) show that severe tornadoes extend far beyond the plains, from the Midwest to the Deep South, according to a 2012 report from the research firm CoreLogic. Most of the Eastern half of the country is susceptible to tornado damage, with significant parts of 15 states facing extreme tornado risk.

Infographic by Jan Diehm for The Huffington Post.

==========================

Remapping Tornado Alley:

http://teacher.scholastic.com/scholasticnews/magazines/superscience/pdfs/SS-0411-REPRO-4-KEY.pdf

==========================

Tornado Alley Has Moved East To SEC States.... 
| SECRant.com

image

Tornado Alley Has Moved East To SEC States.... | SE...
Tornado Alley Has Moved East To SEC States.... - New Tornado Alley http://www.11alive.com/images/640/360/2/assetpool/images/13092...

View on [URL]www.secrant.com[/URL]

Old Tornado Alley

==========================

GROUNDING VIA DEEP WATER AQUIFER, 
AS WELL AS VIA DEPTH OF CRATON, 
RESULTS IN MORE EFFECTIVE EARTH GROUND, 
AND CONDUCTANCE OF ELECTRICITY.

HENCE IT ALSO RESULTS IN THE POTENTIAL FOR THE BALANCING OF 
THE DIFFERENTIAL BETWEEN EARTH GROUND AND IONOSPHERE.

THIS BALANCING CAN BE DONE NATURALLY VIA DESTRUCTIVE EARTH ORIENTED PHENOMENA, 
SUCH AS TORNADO, EARTHQUAKE AND VOLCANO, ETC

IT CAN ALSO BE DONE VIA HIGHER ELEVATIONS OF MOUNTAINS, 
AS ENERGY WILL NATURALLY CONNECT VIA TIPS OF MOUNTAINS.

OR IT CAN BE DONE ARTIFICIALLY BY USING THE ENERGY IN A POSITIVE MANNER 
TO PRODUCE USABLE ENERGY, AND TO PROVIDE PROTECTION FOR THE AREA IN QUESTION.

Being a study of

Tornado Alley CP To Ogallala Aquifer / US TORNADOES CP To N.A. CRATON

1. The UNIVERSE IS HIGHLY ELECTRICAL.
2. WATER CONDUCTS ELECTRICITY TO GROUND.
3. TORNADOES (ALSO VOLCANOES & EARTHQUAKES) HAVE AN ELECTRICAL COMPONENT.
4. TORNADOES (ALSO VOLCANOES & EARTHQUAKES) OCCUR WHERE THERE IS DEEP GROUND WATER IN AQUIFERS: OGALLALA, ETC
5. TORNADOES OCCUR WHERE THERE IS A DEEPLY GROUNDED CRATON.
6. AS WATER LESSENS IN AQUIFERS, TORNADOES WILL DECREASE.
7. AS CME, ETC CREATE DISRUPTIONS IN EARTH'S MAGNETOSPHERE, 
EARTHQUAKES, TORNADOES, VOLCANOES, ETC "BALANCINGS" WILL INCREASE.

The following maps show that the same parts of the same states comprise Tornado Alley, and they also comprise the Ogallala Aquifer.

[URL]http://www.livescience.com/25772-tornado-alley-map-stats.html[/URL]
Infographic: stats on the tornadoes that strike the United States every year

Tornadoes, nature's most violent storms, are spawned from powerful thunderstorms. With whirling winds that can reach 300 miles per hour, tornadoes can cause fatalities and devastate neighborhoods in seconds.
The greatest number of tornadoes in one calendar month is 543, in May 2003.
The highest recorded tornadic wind speed is 302 miles per hour, on May 3, 1999 in Bridge Creek, Oklahoma.
The largest tornado outbreak in a 24 hour period occurred on April 3-4, 1974. 148 tornadoes were spawned, affecting 13 central U.S. states.
In 2011, a total of 1,894 tornadoes caused 551 fatalities. The deadliest tornado struck on May 22nd, killing 158 people in Jasper County, Missouri.
In terms of absolute tornado counts, the United States leads the list globally, with an average of more than 1,000 tornadoes recorded each year. A distant second is Canada, with around 100 per year. A particularly active area for tornadoes located in the Midwest is called Tornado Alley.

Tweet For Gold website: [URL]http://tweetforgold.weebly.com[/URL]
Affordable Gold and Silver

Designed with WiseStamp - Get yours

J. Patrick Green, CEO, World Health Team

Email: [email][email protected][/email]
Website: [URL]http://worldhealthteam.weebly.com[/URL]
"Distributors of Natural Health Supplements"
"Publishers of "World Health Daily"

"The Obstacle Is The Way"

==================

The following is about the Craton in more detail than the Prediction email I just sent...[/B]

A new report by the Emergency Situations Ministry (EMERCOM) circulating in the Kremlin today states that President Putin has ordered 5,000 additional military personal to "immediately embark" to both theFar Eastern Military District and Cuba after receiving confirmation earlier today that Alaska had been hit with a rare 6.0 magnitude supersonic earthquake. 
To be noted, this report says, are that EMERCOM forces being dispatched to Cuba are not signals intelligence operatives as previously described by the propaganda emanating from the US as Putin denied their media reports that Russia was planning to reopen the Soviet-age SIGINT facility in Lourdes, Cuba which was once was the largest foreign listening post of its kind.
Instead, EMERCOM officials say in their report, the military forces being deployed to both the Far East and Cuba consist of highly trained experts needed to confront catastrophic natural disasters "in all of their forms", including massive population relocation.
Raising the fears of EMERCOM, this report continues, were reports last month from the European Space Agency (ESA) that the data collected by their Swarm Satellites revealed that the Earth's magnetic field has changed significantly during the past six months, with the biggest weak spots in the magnetic field having been found over the Western Hemisphere [photo top left], but has strengthened over the southern Indian Ocean since January 2014.
Where ESA scientists state these recent changes to our planets magnetic field may indicate that the Earth's magnetic poles are about to flip, this report says, Russian experts "strongly disagree" by saying these dramatic readings give "continuing confirmation" to what is called "The Expanding Earth Theory" and may herald the complete destruction of the western regions of North America bordering the Pacific Ocean.
So concerned have Russian officials become of the events now happening, and as we reported on in our 13 June report Russia Issues Grim Report On North American Magnetic Anomaly, both scientific missions and satellite surveillance of North America have confirmed not only ESA's findings, but have further identified "critical magnetic anomalies" radiating across nearly this entire region.
And following Commander-in-Chief of the Air Force Lieutenant-General Viktor Bondarev's 13 June warning, and as we had, likewise, reported on in our 29 June report World Goes On "High Alert" After Arizona Quake Confirms Worst Fears and our 7 July report Cataclysmic California Quake Warned Could Be Just Weeks Away, these "magnetic anomalies" have now spread to the Humboldt Fault Zone Region of the Central US as evidenced by today's 3.6 magnitude earthquake striking Caldwell, Kansas, then "magnetically rebounding" to Yakutat, Alaska 43 minutes later causing the aforementioned 6.0 magnitude supersonic trembler.
Critical to remember in understanding this EMERCOM report were the great concerns raised by Russian experts relating to the 24 May 2013 8.3 magnitude earthquake occurring off the coast of Russia in the Sea of Okhotsk, and at a depth of 642 kilometers (398 miles) was the deepest earthquake in the recorded history of mankind and was thought to be impossible to occur.
Even more critical, this report says, was the rare supersonic quake which followed this unprecedented event which upended ideas about where these unusual earthquakes strike.
[B]Only six supersonic (or supershear) earthquakes have ever been identified, all in the last 15 years. Until now, they all showed similar features, occurring relatively near the Earth's surface and on the same kind of fault. But the remarkably super-fast and super-deep earthquake that hit below Russia 's Kamchatka Peninsula in the Sea of Okhotsk broke the pattern.
Now with today's Alaskan quake joining this select group of supersonic earthquakes, EMERCOM officials in this report warn, it must be recognized by Western authorities that the "old rules" no longer apply and that North America may indeed be entering a period of seismic instability unheard of in modern times.
And with big earthquakes doubling in size the world over in 2014, this report further warns, the Western refusal to link these quakes with the rapidly deteriorating magnetic field is leaving tens-of-millions of their citizens at risk.
Of those Americans currently at "high risk", this report says, those living in the Pacific Northwest region can now join this ever growing list as evidenced by yesterdays 4.5 magnitude earthquake off the coast of Oregon yesterday in the Cascadia Subduction Zone.
Being strongly linked by "disturbing magnetic anomalies" to the Yellowstone supervolcano region where roads there are now melting into "asphalt soup", this report further notes, those peoples now living in the Cascadia Subduction Zone would receive the least warning when disaster strikes.
And with new reports coming from the United States that their military forces are now aggressively training at the US Army base called "Doomsday Disneyland " to control their own citizens, this report concludes, the Obama regime, apparently, knows the dangers coming to their nation as well as EMERCOM officials do.[/B]*


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

It would be nice if the OP would break these up a bit. They're too long the way they are.

I don't care that most Americans are on the east side of the Mississippi just like I am. There's water where I live. You can grow crops without irrigation in Wisconsin a lot more reliably than you can in most of the west.

I live about 100 miles from Milwaukee and about 175 miles from Chicago. We're safe from 99% of the zombies that will come from those areas.

Edgar Cayce was a fraud. Most of his predictions are a joke.

http://www.topsecretwriters.com/2011/03/the-many-failed-edgar-cayce-prophecies/

One of my favorites is this:

1933 will be a good year.

If you assume that Cayce wasn't insane or a deliberate fraud but had contact with demons, then yes, from their point of view 1933 was a GREAT year.


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

Way, way to long to read.


----------



## jeremiyah (Feb 13, 2009)

backlash said:


> Way, way to long to read.


Of the thousands of posts on this forum, what, maybe 40% are just yakking, entertainment, etc. Not knocking entertainment; it will keep folks sane through all this $hayt. 
A huge amount is little more than Facebook chatter. Again, not knocking it...
Then, of course, many posts are a$$ in nine drivel -so puerile, you would not think an adult...oh, maybe they are not. Not naming anyone of course...

Some day I may have time to clean this up; break it up. 
If not, those who read it will know some important things.
Those who do not -will not. Oh well...

*I have a suggestion for those who say long articles are too much to read;
Knock off some less important things that you do; video games, pool hall, etc, and with the extra time, take an online remedial reading course.
That suggestion may very well save your life.
Yes, it is long. Yes it is a mess. 
I am one person with no help, doing what I can to help people. 
Take it or leave it.

...and this is for those who cannot read it or make the effort to find and to have someone else read it for them and distill the information (have your techie kid read it. Ground him from video games for a night or until he wades through it -then have him regurgitate it,) and for those who can read, but just will not take the time to read it:

"~Survival Is Not Mandatory~"

~ We can evade reality, but we cannot evade the consequences of evading reality~ -Philosopher and Writer Ayn Rand (1905-1982)

"In the long run, the greatest weapon of mass destruction is stupidity. - Thomas Sowell

=======================================================

from another group,

"Our friend, Jason, (a moderator on this group) is pondering a move, and when I shared with him about the Ozark Plateau, your vision for the area, and that you send out information on it through the email, he was interested. 
His email address is in the cc area above."

I replied:
"IF THOSE...PEOPLE WERE NOT SO GOOFY, 
IT WOULD ALL BE ON THE GROUP ALREADY -FOR EVERYONE TO READ. 
BEING STUPID IS GOING TO COST A LOT OF PEOPLE THEIR LIVES.
I CANNOT BABYSIT EVERYONE ONE AT A TIME LIKE THIS.
I TRY, I DO WHAT I CAN, BUT I HAVE NO HELP."

ONE DAY I WAS GROUSING ABOUT HOW MANY PEOPLE ARE GOING TO DIE NEEDLESSLY. 
MY GRANDDAUGHTER, 13 , SAID TO ME;
"GRANDPA, DON'T BEAT YOURSELF UP SO BAD. 
WHEN JUDGMENT FALLS, PEOPLE DIE -THE GOOD AND THE BAD.
THE TOWER OF SILOAM FELL ON THE JUST AND THE UNJUST. 
THAT IS GOING TO HAPPEN; A LOT OF JUST PEOPLE ARE GOING TO DIE. 
THEY WILL BE GOOD PEOPLE. THEY WERE JUST DUMB PEOPLE."

=========================

"Twelve years ago, I made up a saying, which came from my assessment of the situation as I saw it. It still is true; "A lot of people are going to die because they thought they were smart enough to think for themselves." Recently, we watched the movie, The Druids, about Vercingetorix, the great leader in Gaul who stood up to the Romans. The people failed to heed the wisdom of his advice, and so thousands were slaughtered. My son pointed out that "it is what you have been saying, Dad. A lot of people die when they think they are smart enough to think for themselves." Often, we need to subject our intellect to that of another greater, or more informed mind. I deliberately did that, and ended up where I am now, after four years in Kansas, "boot-camp for Missouri," as my wife says.

===============================

The writing on the wall was in 2001!!! 
Get the hell out of the cities!!! 
If you remain, you may have as little as 10% chance of anyone in your family living beyond the next two years.

===========================================

***Anybody up for making a difference in the world?

This is from Fallen Angels by Jerry Pournelle and Larry Niven.
It is about, to me, creating the future that we want to live in, and see our children live in...

"Danes?" Alex was startled. "We were nowhere near Greenland!"

"No, not Danes. Apostrophe-danes, as in 'mundanes.' People with no
imagination. People who couldn't imagine space travel even after it
had happened. The 'danes have inherited the Earth."...

"What did he mean by the 'Imagi-Nation'?"
Thor released the brake on the wheelchair. 
"The Danelaw is where the mundanes rule. Downers, you called them. The Imagi-Nation is us."
"I see." A small group, persecuted by its government, forced to hide its treasures and meet in secret.

=====================================

"The more I think of it, the more I find this conclusion impressed upon me, 
that the greatest thing a human soul ever does in this world is to see something, 
and tell what it saw in a plain way. 
Hundreds of people can talk for one who can think, but thousands can think for one who can see. 
To see clearly is poetry, prophecy, and religion all in one." --John Ruskin

From yet another group;

It is so refreshing, like "a word from on high" to hear someone, not merely echo my words, ideas, and feelings, but to clearly enunciate in their own words, the same mind, the same heart, that is, I believe, words, and thoughts, and feelings...

I began by just intending to comment on one of nova's statements. Then, I put that one in quotes...then I started breaking others up, and putting them in quotes also...and then I realized that people need to hear these ideas straight out, very clearly, out loud, and in black and white, in plain English, and shouted from the roof-tops: "Listen and hear people. Hear and Listen."...it will save a lot of lives if everyone would listen to what nova says here.
http://www.baenebooks.com/chapters/067172052X/067172052X.htm 
Forget all the jibber-jabber about all of the mundane topics ("The 'Danes have inherited the earth." -from Fallen Angels (available online. more quotes n notes below) that, even on this group, even on this thread, consume so blasted much of your time and thoughts, and taking away from the critical time needed to accurately and intelligently do quality threat assessment on the dangers and horrors that we face, and how to best prepare to meet them...or failing that, to just shut up and listen to someone who has the ability to do that...for now, I will send this, and perhaps later make some comments. Basically??? nova is saying what I have been saying over and over and over again anyway, and my pleas falling for the most part on deaf ears: 
we are in for a world of hurt people, and that hurt will include you, it will include your family, your loved ones if you are where it happens in whatever form.

and a quotation from Robert Heinlein comes into play here...and that is below, after the

compilation of "quotations from chairwoman nova" )....

" And i am of the strong opinion 
that if you are not well in advance
prepared for that certain process,
you will not hold up to the strain, 
and i largely think that those
that have not been that diligent 
in these matters are not 
diligent in many others as well."

"As i have said before if you are not able
to stand for anything today,
and to put your self at risk,
it is most unlikely that you will not 
do so tomorrow either, all things considered."

"Becoming aware of the...NWO game plan, 
and The comprehension that the world has been 
a wholly deceptive place, my whole life...

It is a startling awakening, a huge shock, 
that takes a while to process, 
but it has meant an all out urgency for...things
and a constant concern for the state of others."


"Most people can't think, most of the remainder won't think, the small fraction who do think mostly can't do it very well. The extremely tiny fraction who think regularly, accurately, creatively, and without self-delusion -- in the long run, these are the only people who count."
Robert Heinlein*


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

jeremiyah said:


> *I have a suggestion for those who say long articles are too much to read;
> Knock off some less important things that you do; video games, pool hall, etc, and with the extra time, take an online remedial reading course.
> That suggestion may very well save your life. *


*

Our reading skills are not the problem, sir. A good writer or teacher makes the complex simple & can clearly & concisely state their ideas. Frankly, that crap you post is just bat $hit crazy rambling & I don't mean the fun kind of crazy.

How I spend my time is between God & I & I'm doing exactly what I'm called to do. I take care of medically fragile children & their families, what is it you do again? Are you a blessing to anyone? Did you make anyone's day better? Were you kind to anyone today? Compassionate? Help anyone worse off than you? Protect the vulnerable? Let us not get so busy prepping & looking for SHTF that we neglect to live a life of service today. Sometimes you have to unplug from all the doom & gloom & focus on what you can change.*


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

News Flash: We are all gonna die eventually, whether we all pack up and move to the Ozarks or not. Whether we attempt to read through your rambling like a bad infomercial, garbled cut and paste jobs from emails and articles several years old or not. Your opinions of those critical of your posting habits are your opinions. They say more about you than they do of your critics.


----------



## bigg777 (Mar 18, 2013)

............


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

the trouble with the major earth changes info is partly how it was presented in the first place, as part of the "new age movement" Scallion et al did most of their predictions in the eighties, Very little from a human time stand point has happened. most of those predictions eluded to the event happening right away.

Of course things in nature follow a pattern which makes a sine curve, in which change or growth basically doubles each day.

Clowns like Gore came up with their fluff to distract the general populace from what is happening around them. 

Changes based on electrical flow make much more sense than the release of CO 2.

Why is it necessary to attack a view point that differs slightly form ones own ??(forest from the trees comes to mind here)


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Nice editorial.not 100% down with all of it, but still a good read.


----------



## jeremiyah (Feb 13, 2009)

Magus said:


> Nice editorial.not 100% down with all of it, but still a good read.


Magus,

I was wondering if you were still with us. I just saw you post on the pandemic thread.
Then, I went to this one next and saw you had posted. 
Knowing that you have a brain that actually works -rare these days -I figured you would not have something to say like "Frankly, that crap you post is just bat $hit crazy rambling & I don't mean the fun kind of crazy"...which comment, considering the source, I sincerely took as a compliment. :beercheer:

Hey...I know this $shit sounds nuts. However, like you say as to your location -"Outside Space and Time" -this is seriously big picture stuff and requires time and research to even begin to see it.

I have been having IT guys from all over the country contact me. They have a different kind of thinking capability than most of us due to the complexity of their work. I have also had people in banking and insurance -not local banks, but guys who did business in 130 nations around the world -had to know customs, laws, taxes, loopholes, paperwork, all of it. Complex, strategic thinking capability. They understand and agree what I write. A couple drove from Virginia to spend a week with me. He was a banker. She was a NICU nurse. They were no dummies. I sent them a long list of properties, then on second thought, sent one with much higher prices "in case the other list was below your range." It was.

I am in Missouri and one guy from another forum, Alt-Market, has driven here three times -from New Jersey to meet me in person, look for land (actually prolly be living 400 yards from our farm.) I am essentially the sole reason he is coming here. I asked him to think about what I had written on that impressed him enough to come out and see the area. He did not hesitate a second, and he answered with one word: GEOGRAPHY.
This translates to: LOCATION.

Another IT man lives just 45 minutes from me. We have known each other for five years or more -from Expos, etc. He does wood gas; Doug Brethower (



). Doug told me "I was one of the top 15 Apple IT guys in the nation and could move to Austin and make 10,000 times more than I do here. I have not been able to do that. 
I did not know why until I read your articles."
AGAIN...This translates to: LOCATION.

Point being, it takes a higher level kind of mental approach and capability to understand any of this. Other people can be dumb as a box of rocks but have a kind of energy or spiritual insight that allows them to grasp it.
HOWEVER...Most people are liner thinkers -one dimensional -point A to point B they can handle. I work. I get paid on Friday. I work,. I get paid...
Their work does not require them to do any analytical or strategic thinking. Anything beyond their MUNDANE life, and they scream snake oil, or some such. There are millions of professionals who have 8 to 12 years of "Education" but who do not know how to read a book (Read the book by J Mortimer Adler, HOW TO READ A BOOK. He was the editor of GREAT BOOKS OF THE WESTERN WORLD. He contends that 99% of university graduates can not read a book effectively.)

Yeah, this is tough stuff to digest, I know -but I have made it possible for you all to just sit back and read it with all of the links supplied, than to read a million pages, put the big picture together and provide that free so other people can have it at their fingertips.

There was one night that I was seeing so many things coming together from so many directions, I held my hands up palms out and said "...My brain could explode." Thanks, dutchsinse (You Tuber) for that all nighter. :wave: That resulted in the article I wrote:
CRATONS, PLUMES, EARTHQUAKES,
VOLCANOES & SAFE HAVENS http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f74/cratons-plumes-earthquakes-volcanoes-safe-havens-18156/
Yes, it is mind numbing. In fact I said this at the beginning of the Craton article;
"By the time you are done with this, you may feel like a headache coming on...
do not feel bad...I felt that way last night as several hundred bits of info came together.

I was feeling like quoting Chris Farley in Almost Heroes...
"Enough!!! Do you want my head to explode???
In the name of all that is good and decent,
no more for today!!!"

At least you do not have to put it all together.
But, you should read it, look at maps, etc, and watch some video. 
Lucky You!!!"

Very heavy things this article is saying . A very complex picture it is. Hmmm!
If refuse to listen you do, help you I cannot. Hmmm!
*
So...I can end with that, since the CRATONS, EARTHQUAKES, and PLUMES -Oh MY!!!* article and this one; *The "Old Rules" No Longer Apply* are massive warnings of a rattlingly real, brutally basic, and thoroughly terrible TRUTH -that we all need to get into our thick heads and always keep in mind:

"Nature Bats Last: Humans have tinkered with the natural world since we appeared on the evolutionary stage. Our days may be numbered: As the home team, Nature bats last."

However, these articles go beyond just the Ecologists rant; "Don't PI$$ OFF Mother Nature" kind of thinking.

I would change ecologist Guy McPherson's mantra to 
*"Humans have tinkered with the natural world since we appeared on the evolutionary stage. Our days may be numbered: 
As the home team,Earth bats last."*


----------



## jeremiyah (Feb 13, 2009)

UncleJoe said:


> I don't do facebook, twitter, video games, pool halls, bars etc.
> 
> What I do, in massive quantities, is read. From news articles and commentary to education, history, documentaries, sci-fi and fantasy.
> 
> ...


Uncle Joe,

Thanks for the good input. I understand and agree. 
I do what I can do. I wish I had help or lots more money so I would have more time -and hire help. Until then...oh well.
It is partly lack of time, and also, being a techno-tard, 
I do not know how to put in pics, etc.
Links, You Tubes work ok.

And, since you brought up the issue of the difference between Editors and Writers, I must Remind you if had forgotten, or warn you if you do not know this Basic TRUTH OF THE SCI-FI UNIVERSE...

Two men were in an office. One was sitting at his desk discussing his upcoming book with his editor. Kaboom! A shimmering circular opening appeared in the plate glass wall. Through the opening could be seen a lush tropical scene. A slavering alien monster shot through the opening, past the famous author, and pounced on the editor, shredded him, and finished him off in six chunks.
He belched and headed back toward the portal. 
"Wait, why did you eat him instead of me? You passed me to get to him!"
As he headed back to the portal opening, the horrid creature turned, with gleaming red eyes twinkling replied; "Readers Digest and Writers Cramp." Poof! He was gone and the Portal slammed shut with a thunderous sound.


----------



## jeremiyah (Feb 13, 2009)

Here are the two best links for future maps:http://www.timelinetothefuture.com/timeline-2012/future-maps

http://www.bibliotecapleyades.net/profecias/esp_profecia_mapas.htm

BillS, et all, I am not recommending Cayce, Scallion, et all. I have a similar opinion. However, there is something behind the similarities.
My main point was the science underlying the possibility of changes like these is very solid, very real;
"These changes / maps /visions, etc, can now be explained as having solid scientific reasoning behind it 
-almost as if these maps were generated by geologists, astronomers, physicists and electrical engineers, rather than by seers and visionaries."
Like I said, I discounted them totally for years, having lived in the Rockies, and the amount of sheer mass of land made it impossible for me to comprehend anything like seeing the new west coast in Idaho down to say, Denver or Grand Junction, etc.

Another point; of the four low points in the oceans worldwide, two are off the coast of California and Florida. And...parts of those two states are "Corners" ie Cornices -hanging out over the ocean which goes underneath them. Veeery strange!!!


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

jeremiyah, I have to agree that something is up, A while ago I posted a question about a parrellel rapture type event (judgement day) in which people would be sorted into their own "as they would treat others groups". that got ignored or replied to with bible quotes. 
The planet is definitely changing and I don't think it has to do with only C0 2 in the atmosphere, in fact we sold a big beautiful piece of land on the west side of the continental divide because we weren't comfortable moving there, and that was from a "gut feeling" that we all (wife, son and I) had. 
Something that is very far from a persons comfort zone, becomes something to mock instead of investigate. 

I hope you keep posting your research into this field, and ignore the scoffers.


----------



## jeremiyah (Feb 13, 2009)

Tirediron said:


> jeremiyah, I have to agree that something is up, A while ago I posted a question about a parallel rapture type event (judgement day) in which people would be sorted into their own "as they would treat others groups". that got ignored or replied to with bible quotes.
> The planet is definitely changing and I don't think it has to do with only C0 2 in the atmosphere, in fact we sold a big beautiful piece of land on the west side of the continental divide because we weren't comfortable moving there, and that was from a "gut feeling" that we all (wife, son and I) had.
> Something that is very far from a persons comfort zone, becomes something to mock instead of investigate.
> 
> I hope you keep posting your research into this field, and ignore the scoffers.


*I like your "...people would be sorted into their own "as they would treat others groups." I see that actually happening in fact -certain people that have a certain mindset gathering to one particular area of the country. They are figuring on saving themselves; "Us Four And No More" is one of their Mantras. "Shoot First And Ask Questions Later" is another. Others, who have it burned into their hearts to be ready to take care of, shelter, and feed as many people as possible, are gathering here. Jim Elliott, who was the subject of several books such as The Shadow of The Almighty, and movies such as The Edge of The Spear, sums up a better attitude than the Survivalist Mindset; "He is no fool who gives what he cannot keep -to gain what he cannot lose."
We have had goats and sheep together. The goats killed sheep. We had to separate them. Maybe that problem and solution is what you speak of.

"I hope you keep posting your research into this field, and ignore the scoffers."
Not to worry. I have learned that there is about a slim and none chance of reaching someone whose mind is like a steel trap -permanently rusted shut.
I am not paid to do this anyway, and I sure as shootin' do not have time to waste on those kind of folk. 
Kinda like doing Triage -they are dead no matter what, information wise. 
I do not waste my time. I actually took the Bat-shit-crazy comment right in stride, without the slightest feeling of hurt. 
Partly bc for a lot of reasons, it was not that far out of line. In addition, the Hopi Elders tell us; 
"At this time in history, we are to take nothing personally, Least of all ourselves. 
For the moment that we do, our spiritual growth and journey comes to a halt. 
The time for the lone wolf is over. Gather yourselves! 
Banish the word struggle from you attitude and your vocabulary. 
All that we do now must be done in a sacred manner and in celebration. 
We are the ones we've been waiting for."" 
I can laugh at myself. I have been shown some stuff so strange, I kind of think that if I am crazy, 
the power showing it to me is either crazy -according to "our" standards, or has one interesting sense of humor.
Reminds me of an ancient sacred text that says something to that effect -about kings of the earth "gathered themselves together..."
and the one they are gathered against sits on his throne and laughs. 
There might not be a cigar involved, but the A-Teams Colonel Smith's words will sure fit nicely; 
"I love it when a plan comes together." :2thumb: 
What I see about to happen is a plan that has been in the works for about 6,000 years or better...
and coming together very nicely. artydance:

"...in fact we sold a big beautiful piece of land on the west side of the continental divide because we weren't comfortable moving there, 
and that was from a "gut feeling" that we all (wife, son and I) had."

That is awesome. The gut is our second brain as it were. You must eat okay. 
Crohns, autism, aspergers, diverticulitis, IBT, etc all are gut issues at the root and affect the "upper mind," as well as virtually eliminate the "Gut Brain."
Good job of working together. Kudos to you!!! Unity is key...as is humor.

On the region west of the Divide;
Growing up as a kid in the Rockies, I was used to using a magnet to collect iron dust and filings from whatever dirt was around to play with. 
One time as an adult I went to do that, and a guy from Virginia thought I was nuts until he saw the huge amount of iron dust I collected in two minutes. 
Bunny Trail??? Nope; The Craton Floats -it is less dense than the Mantle of the Earth. 
Iron is heavier than...well, it is heavier than dirt anyway. Is it heavier than the mantle? 
Is there enough iron, gold, silver mass to make the region heavier than the mantle...
-make it easily sunk if the thin, unstable crust tears on the dotted line of the Ring Of Fire??? 
Combine that with the fact that there are trenches all the way around the ring of fire for perhaps the amount of land mass that is missing on some of those crazy Scallion and Cayce maps to sink into...just adds to the picture. It sure as heel to me makes those characters seem less nuts. 
Besides, I hear folks criticizing those two, but NOBODY has said squat about the US Navy Map -which is the
most extreme of them all in many ways. Their Gulf of Mexico has a port at KC. I see three possibilities with the Navy Map: 
1. Based on Remote Viewing? Which is perhaps no different than Cayce, scallion "sources." Dunno. I have seen Major Ed Dames video.
2. Between New Madrid, Gulf "Spill" drilling into a salt pipe and filling a cavity with seawater, etc (conspiracy stuff) some branch of our government figures on making it happen.
3. They have real scientists. After all, it is the Navy Scientists who actually state that there ARE indeed "Four Corners of the Earth" (Cornices) and that they are in the earths oceans, along with four low places, and that it is the winds that create these mountains and valleys of water in the oceans.) 
They, more than anyone else on earth, know the depth of those trenches around the ring of fire. 
They know about whether California and Florida are massive "Cornices" of land and that right off their shores are giant concave low "corners."

Last night, I was on a call with my partner. We have been trying to talk to Gerald Pollack, of Washington University. He has You Tubes and TED Talk on Structured Water. He says that water has four phases, not three. The Fourth Phase of Water is a massive but readable and paradigm shifting book. He spoke at the Electric Universe Model Conference on the electrical capacity of Structured water. He was on his way to Ecuador last I heard from him. My partner has been to Ecuador on mission trips. He wondered what Pollack was going to see -since the only things to see are volcanoes -I checked -fifty of them in a tiny country!!! While looking for that info, I kicked up an article with a title very similar to my http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f74/cratons-plumes-earthquakes-volcanoes-safe-havens-18156/ 
The volcano article was; The Ring of Fire: Volcanoes and Earthquakes and Tsunamis, Oh My! 
Today, I notice you say in your profile you are form Alberta -I checked -forty or so volcanic sites there...with about 300 in western Canada -most of them in BC.

Things get real strange, if I were you, I would head east a bit to Turtle Mountain in Manitoba. It is a fifty mile 120 degree Arc of Refuge. If you bisect the TWO 120 Degree Arcs of the Ozark Plateau, the line points right at Turtle mountain.
Passing Strange that. Turtle is an Artificially Built Plateau at the center of North America. NO rivers there. No flooding. Still green, still lush, like the Ozark Plateau -after 5000 years or whatever since it (Turtle) was built. Freaking DWARFS the Pyramids for mass of materials moved anyway.

I had a Russian guy -families that escaped under persecution back in the 80s or so, stand in front of me and tell me. "You know, I used to stand on the shore in Washington, and in the back of my mind I could see the ocean levels rising. I knew I had to get inland and to high ground." THAT SAME WEEKEND, we had a fellowship, and I mentioned that Russian to ONE guy there, and that they are building barge and tug boats here in town. He said "Oh there are lots of Russians in Springfield. The strange thing is that they have visions and prophecies that the ocean levels are going to rise. That is why they are here in the OzArks."*


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

more awake people seem to be drawn to "their" area. We have tried to leave this immediate area (for "political" reasons) and had no success. we are a fair ways east of the rockies on the edge of the plains, on a huge sandstone type ridge at around 4000 feet and it feels like home. 

My mothers family is from a ways north of Turtle mountain.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

My biggest problem with the way these posts are constructed is that they essentially preclude any sort of intelligent discourse, which is what led me to this site to begin with. I stopped commenting (and reading) most of jeremiah's threads a long time ago because I can't stand to see opinion, inaccuracies and bad logic posted as FACT. Normally I would simply take what I could from the information and then address the most glaring/harmful (imo) B.S, but with these types of posts it would take a tremendous amount of time and effort for very little reward because I believe most people will question the information anyways (whether they are informed on the subject or not).

Personally I hate the TLDR B.S trend that happens in many places, no forum post is *actually* too long to read if you are used to reading academic papers. However, those papers at least try to be well organized, concise, and *on point*. When there are multiple topics in one post it makes any sort of discourse unwieldy and appears to me that that is the intention. I don't actually believe that jeremiah or people that post in this way would ever reconsider their views on these issues or intend to learn anything from this forum.

Anyways, I think jeremiah has good intentions and honestly believes what he posts so I don't want to put him down. I try to avoid his threads to avoid becoming agitated with the inconsistencies and hopefully it reminds me to check my own logic and not get into a situation where I only look at the side of an issue that serves my purposes.


----------



## jeremiyah (Feb 13, 2009)

Tirediron said:


> My mothers family is from a ways north of Turtle mountain. More awake people seem to be drawn to "their" area. We have tried to leave this immediate area (for "political" reasons) and had no success. we are a fair ways east of the rockies on the edge of the plains, on a huge sandstone type ridge at around 4000 feet and it feels like home.


I have relatives up there. One worked with a Mandan Indian. The other lives 40 minutes from Turtle Mountain. 
Do you know anything about the legends of how it was built, anything else about it from local perspective or knowledge?
If we wanted to talk about ideas, information, books, etc that are "just bat $hit crazy" 
THAT book on it takes the cake!!! http://www.amazon.com/Noahs-Discovering-Science-Oldest-Mystery/dp/0979651409 
The fact that it is so far out of our paradigm does not mean that it is not true. 
The fact of the matter is -It is True -insofar as the structures themselves. When, who, how...will never be answered. 
What Moen discovered about Turtle Mountain I could see plainly on my Droid phone for crying out loud. 
Until Google Updated, I could plainly see a thirty mile and a fifty mile one third of a pie Arc 
-exactly what the ancient legends of the Mandan Indians describe -of the Great Turtle building a "Soft Landing Place." 
This is what people need who are refugees -and I have heard these exact words from many people looking to relocate here.
which turned out to be too small, so it was enlarged to almost twice the size. 
A quick study puts the mass moved and placed into a solid form at somewhere on the order 3.5 to 35 BILLION Pounds of earth!!! 
And THAT is not the biggest. One is 200 miles across.
Mystery!!! Science!!! Both of those ideas are incorporated into the title of his book; Noah's Ark, Discovering the Science of Man's Oldest Mystery.
The interesting thing is that the 120 Degree -one third of a pie Arc in decimals is .333. Outside of that one third, .333 is...??? .666.
Kind of like the need for places of refuge, ie 333 is Judgement, ie 666.
"just bat $hit crazy" ???vract: Oh yeah!!! VERY Strange, but absolutely true.


----------



## jeremiyah (Feb 13, 2009)

Tirediron said:


> My mothers family is from a ways north of Turtle mountain.* More awake people seem to be drawn to "their" area*. We have tried to leave this immediate area (for "political" reasons) and had no success. *we are a fair ways east of the rockies on the edge of the plains, on a huge sandstone type ridge at around 4000 feet and it feels like home.*


*One lady wrote me who lives in one of the "Redoubt States."
She had an excellent Pro and Con list.
My response was the same to her and to another woman who had written me from the same state who had sent pics of their farm -Picture perfect beautiful.

LET ME MEDITATE ON THIS ALL.
AS YOU READ ME, YOU WILL KNOW MY RESERVATIONS...WHICH ARE MANY, AND WEIGHTY.
BUT!!! YOU LIVE THERE. WITH YOUR FAMILY.
IF I WERE THERE, I WOULD LIKELY JUST STAY AND DIE DEFENDING IT. 
I LOVE IT MORE THAN ANY STATE; MEMORIES, BEAUTY, MAJESTY, ETC...

Kipling Said;
"God gave all men all earth to love, 
but since man's heart is small, 
gave to each one small spot beloved over all."*


----------

